# An R32 and a MkIV owner wanted...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

for a little project... email me ([email protected] or IM

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

aye aye what you scheeming then?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You'll have to wait and see 8) ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Minor Celebrity Death Match?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That would be interesting ;D

pity we don't need a BMW 330d :



> Minor Celebrity Death Match?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> pity we don't need a BMW 330d :


True. Well who'd want to see an R32 unable to get away...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

See... typical BMW driver assuming that EVERYTHING is about racing : : :  ;D



> True. Â Well who'd want to see an R32 unable to get away...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> See... typical BMW driver assuming that EVERYTHING is about racing : : :  ;D


True. I should have thought it through. Of course Golfs - it's probably about shopping, thermos flasks or tartan travelling rugs. :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Never considered you for stereotypical responses Gary 

It is however performance related... : Just not traffic light GP stuff... or maybe it is ;D



> True. Â I should have thought it through. Â Of course Golfs - it's probably about shopping, thermos flasks or tartan travelling rugs. Â :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Never considered you for stereotypical responses Gary
> 
> It is however performance related... : Just not traffic light GP stuff... or maybe it is ;D


Is that a black kettle?  ;D ;D

Touche.



> See... typical BMW driver assuming that EVERYTHING is about racing : : :  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I NEVER said it wasn't... I just suggested your response was stereotypical ;D





> Is that a black kettle?  ;D Â ;D
> 
> Touche.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

> for a little project... email me ([email protected] or IM
> 
> ;D ;D ;D


So you send him an email and does he reply????

Ohhh no


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sorry Chris :-[ :-[

You now have email... 



> So you send him an email and does he reply????
> 
> Ohhh no Â


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have a MKIV Golf but it's a V5 - any good?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Maybe, I'm still waiting for some info... 



> I have a MKIV Golf but it's a V5 - any good?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

And whats wrong with us S3 owners?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I don't believe that there are any differences between an S3 engine and a TT 225... are there :-/ :-/  If there is, then welcome to the gang, so to speak!!;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Are you just trying to test drive what cars u might buy next or is this official  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Official!!



Don't be impatient my boy... all will become clear soon!!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2004)

I've got a GT TDI MkIV.

Any good


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Got all the VAG cars we need for now... but if that should change I'll let you know!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mark - had a chat with the missus and she's not so keen for a strange mechanic to go fiddling under her bonnet.

Doesn't want me to volunteer her Golf either... ;D


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Hi mark - afraid I cant offer my R32 now as I sold it. Can offer a 1.8T beetle instead!!!!


----------



## R3 TOO (May 9, 2002)

I might be able to help with an R32 drop me an email with details

Andy


----------

